
Introduction to Data Mining – Second Edition - wener
https://www-users.cs.umn.edu/~kumar001/dmbook/index.php
======
monster_group
I followed the first edition of this book during my master's degree Data
Mining course. This is a good book (not too math heavy like [0]). It is a good
book for somebody getting into data mining but it is more theoretical. For
another excellent book that concentrates on building models using R I highly
recommend [1] which has a great balance of theory and practical. Fun fact
regarding [1] - one of the authors is the daughter of the renowned physicist
Ed Witten.

[0]
[https://web.stanford.edu/~hastie/ElemStatLearn/](https://web.stanford.edu/~hastie/ElemStatLearn/)

[1] [http://www-bcf.usc.edu/~gareth/ISL/](http://www-bcf.usc.edu/~gareth/ISL/)

------
Puer
I'm excited to take this class this fall at the U of M. I've heard that the
fall course is more algorithmically rigorous than the spring course because
the computer science department tries to open it up to non-CS majors at that
time (biology majors interested in bioinformatics, for example). The
professor, George Karypis, has a reputation on campus. I'm doing a dual degree
in statistical science and CS so I'm looking forward to seeing how this
compares to some similar class offered by the stats department.

------
Phithagoras
text available at
[http://gen.lib.rus.ec/search.php?req=introduction+to+Data+mi...](http://gen.lib.rus.ec/search.php?req=introduction+to+Data+mining+ning&open=0&res=25&view=simple&phrase=0&column=def)

~~~
zekrioca
that's the 1st edition, not the 2nd as linked in the title

~~~
shawn
True, but if you make the query a bit more general and sort by year, you get
some wildly interesting results:
[http://gen.lib.rus.ec/search.php?&req=%E2%88%86introduction+...](http://gen.lib.rus.ec/search.php?&req=%E2%88%86introduction+to+Data+mining&phrase=0&view=simple&column=def&sort=year&sortmode=DESC)

------
mmcniece
1st Edition of this book was excellent. Gives a solid explanation of both data
mining/ml techniques and the trade-offs of choosing them.

The update to the chapter of classification was needed. Previously, the
section on SVM and ANN was a subpart of a chapter, spanning no more than 10
pages, glad they added more detail there.

They also spend time in early chapters talking about preprocessing and
cleaning data, something that often is glossed over.

------
technofiend
At textbook pricing this is not a casual purchase. Hopefully this is not a
trend; I'd hate to see the next O'Reilly book priced north of $60.

~~~
johnsonjo
Well I’m pretty sure it is a textbook (by Pearson a textbook publisher) put
together by research PHDs in Data Mining, so textbook pricing seems
appropriate to me. I’m more worried whether all that profit just goes to the
publishers.

------
oyebenny
I'd really like to know if their Valentine's Day publishing date had a
meaning.

------
mark_l_watson
Looks great. I just looked through the 3 free chapters and saved them for
later reading.

------
blackmario
Thanks!

------
shawn
Great! I was just reading through the first edition this week. It's excellent.

Also see Mining of Massive Datasets:
[http://infolab.stanford.edu/~ullman/mmds/book.pdf](http://infolab.stanford.edu/~ullman/mmds/book.pdf)

